# sand



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have gravel and want sand but dont want to loose my bacteria colony if i have any i think i messed it up look at cycling? finished? what do i do to fix it for further detail

how do i change gravel to sand without messing stuff up?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Do the change in two sessions, 50% first and the rest couple weeks later. Don't feed the fish so much, and get malaysian trumpet snails. Remember to rinse the sand properly before putting it in, and make sure there won't be any air bubbles under it when it is in the tank.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

ive also heard of people suggesting to put the gravel in a nylon stocking and keeping it in there for 2-3 weeks so keep the bacteria colony, while seeding the new substrate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Mix up the sand with your old gravel, that encourages the bacteria...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp @ Sat Apr 23 said:


> Mix up the sand with your old gravel, that encourages the bacteria...


but also creates a mess, id do the stocking


----------

